# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الرفاعي أعد تشكيلة حكومته الجديدة واداء اليمين الدستورية ظهر اليوم

## معاذ ملحم

*الرفاعي أعد تشكيلة حكومته الجديدة واداء اليمين الدستورية ظهر اليوم*



عمون - خاص - علمت عمون ان وزراء حكومة سمير الرفاعي الثانية ابلغوا بساعة توجههم الى الديوان الملكي لاداء القسم امام جلالة الملك بعد ظهر اليوم.

وكان انهى رئيس الوزراء المكلف ترتيبات حكومته واعد القوائم النهائية لها والتي احيطت بسرية بالغة تمهيداً للقسم الدستوري امام جلالة الملك الاربعاء ، حيث تم ابلاغ وزراء من الحكومة السابقة ببقائهم في الوزارة وان تغيرت بعض مناصبهم والوزارات التي سيشغلونها .

وسيكون هناك دمج وتغيير في اسماء وزارات ووزراء في الحكومة الجديدة.

وبات من المؤكد ان تعلن التشكيلة الجديدة لمجلس الاعيان فور صدور الارادة الملكية السامية بالحكومة الجديدة وتنسيب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية عليها الى المقام السامي وصدور الارادة الملكية باختيار رئيس للاعيان سيكون طاهر المصري الاوفر حظاً لشغله.

من جهة اخرى أكد مصدر تشريعي رفيع ان لا فراغ دستورياً في ادارة الشؤون الحكومية لافتاً ان الارادة الملكية السامية اشتملت على ان يقوم الامناء العامين للوزارات بادارة وزاراتهم لحين الاعلان عن تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة برئاسة الرئيس المكلف سمير الرفاعي.

----------

